# Spotted at the gas station



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Why waste money on seal offs when you can use sealtite.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

It's all okay, they used the fire ******ant spray foam!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Mich drew said:


> Why waste money on seal offs when you can use sealtite.


Why would they need to seal it off? It might look like garbage, but it's not on the hazardous side..


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> Why would they need to seal it off? It might look like garbage, but it's not on the hazardous side..


It violates several things but from that pic it is not violating section 500. That isn't to say that there isn't one hidden from view though.

Seams like many gas stations are bad in that area. It is a real head scratcher when you see a pipe coming out of the packing hole on the seal off.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mich drew said:


> Why waste money on seal offs when you can use sealtite.


Sealoffs, sealtite, what's the difference?!?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Assuming this *out of* the zone(s), the only code issue may be proper securing of the sealtight


~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Definitely not a hazardous location.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


>


Why are all the seal offs not strait....?:no:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Why are all the seal offs not strait....?:no:


Oh, so you want code compliance and quality workmanship?:laughing:

Pete


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've done a lot of "creative" chit, but I at least I've ever supported an X fitting off a mess of liquid-tight.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Oh, so you want code compliance and quality workmanship?:laughing:
> 
> Pete


That costs extra! :laughing:

My gut says there is a 504.30 violation.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That costs extra! :laughing:
> 
> My gut says there is a 504.30 violation.


Good call!!:thumbsup:

I wouldn't be suprised!!

Pete


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

panels are not expl proof anyway, its ugly but not dangerous


----------

